# Blue limestone park trout



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes im still chasing trout. Today was in delaware blue limestone park. Jig under bobber

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice job. Were there alot of people fishing? I'm thinking about heading up there tomorrow? Think its worth it?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

There were quit a few people fishing. The trout were all schooled up on the other side of the lake from the parking lot. And there isn't many places to fish on that side. I had to wait to get to the best fishing place. But once I got there I was able to limit in about 15 minutes. Then when I left I showed another guy where the fish were and gave him the right bait setup.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Friday we got some on spoons. Then early yesterday they were on wax worms, then later on minnows. Whatever they were biting seemed to change and would just shut down on the other baits. Finicky!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I got there about 6:45am and saw two trucks and 4 or 5 guys fishing. I thought it was odd that so many people would be in "a place with no fish." As soon as I got the water I realized what happened and that it was stocked. No matter, I was going for bass anyway.

Talked to one of the city workers that cares for the park. He said at 10am Friday morning they dumped 150 or 200 trout in. I started throwing a swim bait hoping it would be mistaken for a trout by a slob of a bass. No luck.

The trout guys kept trickling in and shouldering me out of casting space so I walked to the end of the walkway and claimed the end of it. Guys came close enough to me that I had to watch my back swing or I could have snagged a kid. 

I watched a guy catch a trout and on it's way back in to him it took a 90degree left turn, his little reel sang a sad sad song, and "tink!" A big bass took his trout from him! 

People were limiting out fast though. I cannot imagine there are even enough to get a limit on at this point. Especially of the bass were helping to deplete the stock! Bwahahaha!

Mr. A


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Talked to ODNR. They dropped in 1300.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow! I've never heard of more than 250 go in there at once. Took my 4 year old boy there yesterday about 4. It was a freakn zoo. Wasn't even worth it. Saw a lot of trout caught off the board walk. Saw lots of minnow buckets


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Stopped by again to see how things were going at the zoo. Stayed for an hour and never saw a fish caught. If they put 1300 in then the bass ate 1100 of them and won't be under 25# each, LOL.

On a more serious note, the wave is over, limits will be very very far and few between and by mid week there won't be any left, IMO.

Also, if you do go wear polarized sunglasses. I saw a few of the trout that were left and they were along the far wall under the tracks. People were close enough but net seeing them? I guess they were just worried about their bobbers or something.....

Mr. A


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Now's the time to head there with whatever lures you have in "Rainbow Trout" pattern for some big bass!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Stopped by this morning to kill time since the family was sleeping. The few trout that are left are following the schools of bluegills around. As always all the way along the boardwalk seems to be the place to be. No body was there but me and 1 other guy. Have fun, tight lines!

Mr. A


----------

